# Nail clippers



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Which type of nail clippers are best? The guilotine or scissor type?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Neither. I like a grinder. You can get a short nail with a minimum of fuss and no pain or nicking the quick with a grinder. No sharp edges either. I'd never go back to clippers after using a grinder.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

I find the guillotine ones easier to use because my chihuahuas wiggle a lot and it just feels sturdier in my hands


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

I like the little scissors type that I have.


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

I have all 3 types and find the scissor type to work the best with my girls. I think it comes down to the quality between the scissor type and the guillotine. I have had crappy ones of both and good ones of both. I like the grinder but it takes a bit longer to get it done and with a freaked out chi it can be VERY difficult to get done. The grinder is really nice for a dog that will let you use it for the same reasons that Brodysmom mentioned.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I use a grinder too. Love it. No more quicked nails!!! With one of my chi's, I even pay the groomer to use a grinder. (she just will not stay still with me, and starts to get aggressive after a while, nibbling and snarly face) Sue


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

I use the scissor type, then finish off with a nail file, but a grinder is the best (mines currently broken) - They take a little getting used to for both owner and dog, but so much easier and better than normal nail clippers!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Scissors, the sound of the grinder freaks them
out lol!


----------



## Hiccup (Nov 5, 2010)

Human nail clippers work best for me, I just hold them sideways and clip. They work so well that both dogs will just lay quiet while I do them almost like they can't feel it.


----------



## LucyChi (Aug 11, 2010)

My dog was terrified of the grinder, so we went with guillotine type clippers, they work great. I got mine at Target and they weren't expensive.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I actually use 'cat nail trimmers' but they just look like the scizzor type, just much smaller. Works well on the tiny pups and I can get pretty precise with them.


----------



## candj315 (Feb 4, 2011)

I use both. I like the scissor type for my tiny guys (under 5lbs) and all my dogs dew claws and I like the guillotine ones for thick nails (which male has)


----------

